# Could anyone plz tell me what my bunnies are?



## Kaleesi (Jul 3, 2011)

I know that my white female is an angora, and my small male is a lop of some sort. I just have no idea what my two new adopted babies are. They have a great temperament and seem to be the same breed. The female has a pouch under her neck, I am not sure if that means anything. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2011)

Cute! The top picture looks like a Rex and a white Angora. The bottom also looks like a Rex and Blue (maybe) Holland Lop.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 3, 2011)

*Kaleesi wrote: *


> I just have no idea what my two new adopted babies are. They have a great temperament and seem to be the same breed. The female has a pouch under her neck, I am not sure if that means anything.


The "pouch" is called a "dewlap", and many female rabbits have them. The two non-angora or lop bunnies in your picture look like black Rex or Mini-Rex to me, much like my Natasha:





If they weigh 4-5 pounds, they'd be mini-Rex. More like 8-9 pounds, they'd be standard Rex.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 3, 2011)

they are cute whatever they are. The angora looks like an english angora? as the ears are fully fuzzy. French angoras only have the tuffs at the end of their ears. The 2 other non lop and angora look like satins or rex with that sleek fur. Really are pretty.


----------

